# Snapshot Question



## Rebelovely

Hello Everyone,

I bought a snapshot from the Marc Jacobs website. It arrived without a dustbag or proper packaging. Is this normal? I have seen photos of snapchots that have dustbags and Marc Jacobs packaging/boxes. Sorry if this was answered elsewhere, I did not see


----------

